# Intelegence/acoreus



## Simone-67 (22 Januar 2003)

Hallo,
ich suche noch Leute die gegen die Machenschaften der Firma Intelegence/Acoreus/ Hammersbecker Handelsgesellschaft gegenan gehen werden.
Es gibt bereits über 60 Anzeigen diesbezüglich.
Es handelt sich hierbei um Betrug, und ich finde das man dafür sorgen muss um solchen Firmen das Handwerk zu legen.

simone


----------



## alaska (22 Januar 2003)

nach 38 Seiten forumsbeitraege sehe ich das auch so!
Was hast du bisher unternommen?
Bitte nur Grob und in Auszuegen .. man weiss ja nie .. Feind liest bestimmt mit :-(


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2003)

*bin dabei*

mich ham sie auch erwischt
kannst du mir alles an [email protected] schicken


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2003)

Stehst Du auf SPAM?
Wenn ja, dann solltest Du weiter Deine Mailadresse hier veröffentlichen - wenn nein, dann solltest Du Dir eine Alternative überlegen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2003)

Hi, erstmal schön zu wissen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der so ne lustige Betrags- und Firmenangabe auf der Telefonrechnung hatte...

Auf der Dezember-Telefonrechnung erschien ein Betrag der nicht gerade niedrig war... :evil: 
Ich wollte mal fragen, was man am Besten unternehmen soll. Ich hab mich bereits per email mit der Firma "Arcoreus"  in Verbindung gesetzt und zur Antwort bekommen, dass diese Verbindung seine Richtigkeit hat... Es ist aber so, dass zeitlich gesehen, niemand zu Hause war, der diese GEspräch, bzw. diese Internetverbindung hätte herstellen können. Was kann ich denn jetzt tun?
Soll ich zahlen ?  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2003)

*intelegence/79€*

:evil: grrr habe auch 79€ auch der Telerechnung
habe mir eben das forum intelegence mal durchgelesen 
aber wer ist die Hammersbeker Handelsgeselschaft
sind das mehrere firmen die dafür zuständig sind  :argl: ich versteh das alles nicht .
naja les ich mal weiter bis später

g.lehnk


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2003)

*auch ca. 80€ Rechnung*

Hi Gast,
wie lange warst du denn mit dieser ominösen Firma "online" (also angeblich)?
Bei mir haben die ne Dauer von ca. ne Stunde aufgeführt!
Die haben mir auch schon gedroht, solch komischen Inkassotypen vorbeizuschicken...die sich das Geld holen. Aber erstmal werde ich nix bezahlen!


----------



## Torian (23 Januar 2003)

wiesel schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber so, dass zeitlich gesehen, niemand zu Hause war, der diese GEspräch, bzw. diese Internetverbindung hätte herstellen können. Was kann ich denn jetzt tun?
> Soll ich zahlen ?  :-?


Zuerst mal wird das Abrechnungssystem als Beweis betrachtet.
Wenn du aber mit Hilfe von Zeugen beweisen kannst, dass da niemand zu Hause war brauchst du wohl nicht zu bezahlen.
In folgendem Urteil geht es zwar um ein Handy, aber das scheint (bin kein Jurist) mir schon übertragbar.
Urteil siehe http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agbonn170402.htm


Gruß Horst


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2003)

*Re: intelegence/79€*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> :evil: grrr habe auch 79€ auch der Telerechnung
> habe mir eben das forum intelegence mal durchgelesen
> aber wer ist die Hammersbeker Handelsgeselschaft
> sind das mehrere firmen die dafür zuständig sind  :argl: ich versteh das alles nicht .
> ...



kann mir da wer eine antwort geben   bin total verwirrt
(ging bei mir 1,43min der vorgang) (für79€ frechheit) :bigcry: 

wer ist die hammersbeker handelsgesselschaft
laut denic nichts gefunden :cry: 

bitte um antwort danke
g.lehnk


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2003)

:argue: 

Hallo, ich bin auch Opfer und Habe nicht gezahlt, aber vorher mit der Telekom abgeklärt. 

Hier der neuste Bericht erschienen in der TV Zeitung auf einen Blick Nr.5 

Beim Surfen auf dem Familien-PC hatte der Sohn versehentlich ein so genanntes " Dialer-Programm aktiviert, das ab sofort jede T-Online-Einwahl ins Internet über eine teure 0190-Nummer eines Telefondienstleisters herstellte. Die Telefonrechnungen lagen fortan deutlich über 500 Euro im Monat. Weil der Kunde sich weigerte zu bezahlen, klagte die Telekom-Tochter vor dem Amtsgericht Freiburg - und verlor. Um eine Gebührenpflicht auszulösen, hätte der Beklakte einen Vertrag mit dem Telefondienstleister abschließen müssen. das sei aber nicht der Fall. ( 11 C 4381 / 01 )


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2003)

*gast*

merken die überhaupt noch was  :evil: 
überall alles doppelt und dreifach zu posten  
@gast ich glaube es reicht wenn du es einmal postest pro in-telegence link 
(hallo netter admin ist zwar nervig aber lösche diese side mal bitte hier besteht doch schon ein in-telegence link)
Danke 
ps. ich würde mir mein forum net so voll rotzen lassen 
(wenn ich eins hätte)  
gruß powercrack


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2003)

*simone 67*

Hallo Simone mich haben diese Vögel auch gelinkt
von mir wollen die 150 €  haben 
kannst du mir mal was schicken wie man gegen diese Drecksäcke vorgehen kann.
Bei der Telekom hab ich die Rechnung bereits stornieren lassen
Aber was kann man da weiter machen Rechtslage usw.
Wäre nett von dir zu hören.
MfG 
Didi


----------



## Pistensau (26 Januar 2003)

hey leute geht mal in den thread mit 41 Seiten ich glaub da seid Ihr richtig


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2003)

*Acoreus Inkasso ?*

Hi,

meint ihr Acoreus Inkasso ? Die, die mit der Creditreform
zusammenarbeiten ?
Da hab ich auch schon "lustige" Geschichten mit erlebt...
Hab bei Comundo nen Leistungsnachweis über 9 Euro Gebühren
angefordert mit dem Vermerk ich werde danach zahlen, wenn alles i.O.
Eine Antwort folgte nach 1 Woche über Acoreus Inkasso. Angemahnt
wurden 9 Euro Comundo + 10 (!!!) Euro Kosten/Auslagen. 1 Woche später
waren wir dann bei einem Gesamtbetrag von 39(!!!) Euro  
Da hab ich dann angedroht ähnlich unfair und lästig zu werden
(hab eine unmenge Onlinebericht darüber verfaßt   ).
Nun mußte ich am Ende nur die 9 Euro zahlen und das ging auch i.O.

Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt... :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2003)

@openportz;
...und was wolltest Du  hier eigentlich damit sagen??? :roll: 
Dass alle "Abgezockten" viel Traffic haben sollen, und dann trotzdem zahlen?
Gaga!  :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2003)

@powercrack;

...zum Glück hast Du (noch) kein Forum! :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Januar 2003)

*Tipp*

@ alle Opfer 

Dialer-Opfer dieses Forums schaut auf diesen Link:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10155#10155

und zwar auf Seite 42 unten. Ich möchte die Tipps nicht immer wieder herunterbeten. 

Nur einen Tipp bei der Strafanzeige wiederhole ich, als ceterum censeo: Auch an Geldwäsche denken. Einzelheiten a.a.O. !!!! 


Ich bin Jurist und keine tibetanische Gebetsmühle.



Der Jurist

Ceterum censeo, coniunctio faciendam res delendam esse – oder so ähnlich.


----------

